# meet jerry!



## suzy93 (Oct 21, 2010)

hello! i just got my first ratty friend today ;D

here he is:


















isn't he beautifull?


----------



## Spoonrat (Sep 23, 2010)

He's cute  But rats should really be kept in at least pairs as they are social animals and he'll get lonely on his own. Good excuse to get another rat


----------



## suzy93 (Oct 21, 2010)

yes i was actually thinking about that just now! i'll get another one as soon as i kan! ;D ;D


----------



## BradsRats (Oct 21, 2010)

Very adorable! Just got my first rats this weekend as well.


----------



## Spoonrat (Sep 23, 2010)

suzy93 said:


> yes i was actually thinking about that just now! i'll get another one as soon as i kan! ;D ;D


Don't forget to post pics when you get him a friend


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Yes Jerry needs a 'Tom'


----------



## suzy93 (Oct 21, 2010)

well... change of plans... i lost one of my gerbils to the outside world an hour ago... i'v put down food but i'm not hopefull at al... so i guess i'll have to buy a new companion for my other gerbil before i get a rat........... i hate myself so much right now.. i'm still sitting at the window looking outside trying to find her but i know i won't.... i feel horrible :'(


----------



## suzy93 (Oct 21, 2010)

i had some unexpected extra money so i was able to buy both the gerbil and the rat.

this is lilly, the gerbil:

















and the new ratty with no name. any sugestions? i think tom is too obvious because the other one's jerry...

















he has almost no tail left though... will this make any signifficant difference?


----------



## Nagi (Sep 19, 2010)

First of all, accidents happen. Don't hate on yourself. I know what it's like.

Second, They're all beautiful pets.<3<3

Finally, Tom is a cute name. I think themed names are great=3


----------



## suzy93 (Oct 21, 2010)

lol i'll think about it


----------

